# Platinum nintendo members get a gold wii wheel



## sjones900 (Nov 21, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hardcore Club Nintendo members are entitled to more than free Club Nintendo only DS games. This year platinum members, participants that registered over 400 points between October 1, 2007 and September 30, 2008, get to walk away with one of three bonus items. This years choices are:
> 
> Wii Golden Handle - A gold colored Wii Wheel.
> 
> ...



I just thought this was cool and I wanted to share. Source


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Nov 21, 2008)

If there's no chocolate under that gold, I don't want it.


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Nov 21, 2008)

Can I get one with 3 golden stars on it? =P


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 21, 2008)

Pretty neat. Although I don't use the Wii wheel. But that would be cool to have.

I would probably go with the Mario hat ^^


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 21, 2008)

that gold wii wheel makes me feel physically sick just looking at it....


----------



## jan777 (Nov 21, 2008)

it could have been better if there was a gold wiimote


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 21, 2008)

omgomgomg
I want that hat.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 21, 2008)

is this for america only?


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 21, 2008)

America doesn't have a Nintendo Club yet.


----------



## JDMEVOIXMR (Nov 22, 2008)

I'd take the hat. The gold wheel reminds me of that Gold Special Edition Toys R Us N64


----------



## Trolly (Nov 22, 2008)

The Animal Crossing calendar looks the best tbh. Mario hat might be interesting, but you'd never, ever use it after you first got it.


----------

